# Johnathan Hillstrand.........



## camily

He's my favorite captain on Deadliest Catch. 
I think I have a crush on him.













*If anyone here is dating Johnathan Hillstrand please know I am not aware of it. I didn't know who to PM to ask. I do not mean to be rude or in bad taste. TY.


----------



## tyky

camily said:


> He's my favorite captain on Deadliest Catch.
> I think I have a crush on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If anyone here is dating Johnathan Hillstrand please know I am not aware of it. I didn't know who to PM to ask. I do not mean to be rude or in bad taste. TY.


At least it's not the one that was coughing up blood  did they really need to show that


----------



## camily

tyky said:


> At least it's not the one that was coughing up blood  did they really need to show that



For real. Nasty.


----------



## backagain39

Which ship is he on?  

I just love that show................


----------



## backagain39

Nevermind......the Time Bandit......


----------



## camily

He's a manly man. 
See, men don't have to be Mr. GQ to be attractive.


----------



## backagain39

GQ men are girly girls...............


----------



## camily

backagain39 said:


> GQ men are girly girls...............



 Hate 'em.


----------



## MJ

Ummm. He has a mullet...


----------



## backagain39

John Hillstrand Bio: Capt. John Hillstrand (age 45) has a love for life on the edge that doesn't end when he gets off the boat. He rides a Harley Davidson that is rigged with a nitrous boost that will add 300hp of acceleration at the touch of a button. He’s a leather-jacket-cowboy boot guy, but his friends say he is really a teddy bear. He is not afraid to speak his mind and he runs a tight ship. John has 2 children, recently became a grandfather (twice) and spends his time between Seattle, Wash., and Homer, Alaska. He has a great sense of humor and is very generous. When John was asked if the guys talked much on the boat he said: “Not while we are fishing, but off the deck we are a bunch of hens.”


----------



## camily

My husband is now referring to him as my boyfriend.


----------



## tyky

camily said:


> My husband is now referring to him as my boyfriend.



LOL, Rachel Ray is my hubby's girlfriend


----------



## camily

tyky said:


> LOL, Rachel Ray is my hubby's girlfriend



People say my voice sounds like hers.


----------



## tyky

camily said:


> People say my voice sounds like hers.



Well if you have black hair and can cook too stay away from my husband LOL


----------



## camily

tyky said:


> Well if you have black hair and can cook too stay away from my husband LOL



I got the cooking, but the rest is a no go. I could call him though and freak him out.


----------



## camily

New episode starting now!


----------



## camily

It's official, I love him.


----------



## tyky

camily said:


> It's official, I love him.



is the show back on yet?


----------



## camily

tyky said:


> is the show back on yet?



It's on like the 7th episode of the new season. Last night they actually came in to unload and announced the numbers.


----------



## tyky

camily said:


> It's on like the 7th episode of the new season. Last night they actually came in to unload and announced the numbers.



dang, thanks


----------

